# Smart Ride 8 Miami to Key West 165 miles



## medicpig

I am participating in the Smart Ride (Rider 246) this November from Miami to Key West it is a 2 day 165 mile charity ride for HIV/AIDS organizations in Florida. The first day is 100 miles and the second is the remaining 65 miles. I actually am still in bike shopping mode but hopefully to purchase either next weekend or the one after. I think I have decided on the Specialized Allez Elite. It is a bit more than I wanted to spend but don't want to get a bike that I am itching to upgrade the week after I buy it. I also wasn't understanding how much the hobby of cycling costs, lol. I have no cycling experience other than stationary at the gym which is what all my training has been so far.

I was just wondering if anybody else on here was participating in this ride? Would love any training tips or advice you may have. I am pretty clueless in this arena but figured after I get my bike and start riding with some local groups I will figure it out. I look forward to hearing from you guys and seeing if anybody else will be participating.


----------



## ChubaDub

i'd like to look into it... is there a place where i can find dade and broward events? i'm a VERY new rider and would like to participate in some events when i have time off of school (closer to the 50 mile range) but can't seem to find a general place to find information


----------



## medicpig

Naw don't know about a general place. U got plenty of time to train for the smart ride though. I am very new as well just got my bike 3 weeks ago


----------



## Fireform

We are preparing a new website to help people find rides, clubs, riding partners and events in South Florida. I'll post the link here when it goes live.


----------



## ChubaDub

^^ would be nice ^^

i'll keep checking back


----------



## arods3

I'll keep checking back as well


----------



## bmwk100

If you are near Broward, I would recommend the following sites to follow local events and find group rides: ZMotion, South Broward Wheelers and my favorite Team Memorial. All good clubs and numerous events throughout the year.


----------



## Anubis

any concerns about being able to do 165 in november? Less than 4 months seems like a very accelerated training pace. I am concerned about completing the Horrible 100 in October and I have been training for several months and do 50 mile rides regularly.


----------



## medicpig

Not concerned I am up to regular 70 mile rides, can do an extra 30 with no concern. It isn't a race I am not concerned about time.


----------



## medicpig

Also I am semi for from regular workout routines, just new to doing cycling


----------



## BIGLex

What's up medic,
I'm new to the forum and also new to the sport.
I live in Miramar and would love to find out more info on the event, or any events for that matter.

I'm no where close to the 70 miles rides your doing (so far up to 25 miles)(it's also my first week so I plan on hitting 30-40 miles this weekend at Key Biscayne.

Let me know man, maybe we can meet up & ride together.

Ride safe!


----------



## medicpig

Sounds great! Check out about the Smart Ride at WWW.thesmartride.org how far are you from Orlando?


----------



## TrailViewMount

Why don't you Google what you need Chuba? That how you find things? In seconds.


----------



## Quarkcharmer

Are there many events like this down in Miami?


----------



## medicpig

What do you mean? I am sure there are others that benefit MS and Cancer and other things


----------

